# Terminator: Genisys - Erster Trailer zum neuen Schwarzenegger-Spektakel



## FlorianStangl (4. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Terminator: Genisys - Erster Trailer zum neuen Schwarzenegger-Spektakel* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Terminator: Genisys - Erster Trailer zum neuen Schwarzenegger-Spektakel


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. Dezember 2014)

Wie weit haben die den denn zurück geschickt, das Sarah noch so blutjung ist.
Irgendwie passt das mit der dargestellten Technologie nicht zusammen.
Die Autos sind viel zu modern.


----------



## FlorianStangl (4. Dezember 2014)

Die Realität ist doch verdreht. Da geht alles.


----------



## Chemenu (4. Dezember 2014)

Sieht kacke aus. Und Arnie hat wieder den "falschen" Synchronsprecher aus Escape Plan, oder?


----------



## moeykaner (5. Dezember 2014)

Die Tricks sehen schlechter aus, als bei Teil 2


----------



## OutsiderXE (5. Dezember 2014)

Gefällt mir. Auch wenn es noch etwas zu "clean" aussieht.


----------



## Cityboy (5. Dezember 2014)

Wie geil ist das denn?...  ich will sofort ins Kino.   Der Arni ist wieder da ... und das in seiner ultimativen alter Ego Rolle... :p .. .. das wird sicher wieder ein lustiger Kino Abend. Scheint ja der erste Teil zu sein aber in einem  paralellen Universum. Zeitparadoxon? Passiert halt, wenn man so oft durch die Zeit pfuscht wie der Arnold halt. :p
Ich bin total ausm Häuschen, hab ich nicht erwartet. Ich freu mich. Gleichmal Kinokarten vorbestellen.


----------



## GeneralKill (5. Dezember 2014)

Oh ha das scheint ja eine ganz schon spannender Film zu werden.  Sieht bis jetzt, ganz gut aus. Ich hoffe der Film hat Überlänge und geht mindestens 2 Stunden. Sonst wird ja der ganze Film nur gequetscht und das will ich nicht. Wenn man schon so lange warten muss, bis neuer teil erscheint,dann aber bitte macht ein Meisterwerk draus. Zeigt denn Fans das der neue Teil noch denn 1 und 2 Teil weck putzt. Aber man darf ja wohl noch Träumen. Es muss doch zu schaffen sein nen Guten Terminator Film zu erschaffen.  Bist du John Conner? Öm wer will das wissen  . Ich und mein Boss aus der Zukunft  ^^Ach so wenn das so ist der Wohn auf der anderen Seite dieses Planeten  .


----------



## Grolt (5. Dezember 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wie weit haben die den denn zurück geschickt, das Sarah noch so blutjung ist.
> Irgendwie passt das mit der dargestellten Technologie nicht zusammen.
> Die Autos sind viel zu modern.



Also im ersten Terminator war Sarah Conor erst 19 Jahre alt. Und Linda Hamilton (damals 28 ) und Emillia Clark (27) trennen jetzt gerade mal 1 Jahr in Bezug auf die Entstehungsjahre der Filme. Oder meinst du die ganz Junge Version von Sarah da in dem Wald auf dem Arm von irgendjemandem?


----------



## springenderBusch (5. Dezember 2014)

Irgendwie cool, mal schauen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. Dezember 2014)

Grolt schrieb:


> Also im ersten Terminator war Sarah Conor erst 19 Jahre alt.



Jo, aber das spielte auch 1984. 
Danach sah es mir im Trailer jetzt nicht aus.


----------



## Batze (5. Dezember 2014)

Yeah, es wird wieder terminiert, da passt doch " I'll be back" wie die Faust aufs Auge.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Dezember 2014)

Jo! Die Bus-Szene... Kein Stück übertrieben.


----------



## MichaelG (5. Dezember 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Jo! Die Bus-Szene... Kein Stück übertrieben.



Ähm Terminator und Realismus ??? Really ?   Damit hat sich doch noch kein Teil ausgezeichnet.


----------



## LSkywalker (5. Dezember 2014)

Die CGI-Effekte gefallen mir mal gar nicht. Wenn man bedenkt wie großartig die Spezial-Effekte im ersten Teil waren, sieht das mit den heutigen Mitteln (verglichen) aus wie ein mittelmäßiges Computerspiel.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Dezember 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ähm Terminator und Realismus ??? Really ?   Damit hat sich doch noch kein Teil ausgezeichnet.


Mir geht's um "verhältnismäßigen Filmrealismus"... Wenn ein Bus über ein fehlendes Brückenstück springt - siehe "Speed" - dann kann man das noch so eben hinnehmen, aber gleich ein ganzer Überschlag?! ^^


----------



## xNomAnorx (5. Dezember 2014)

Das sieht ehrlich gesagt ziemlich mies aus. Und das trotz Khaleesi 
Mal abwarten was da noch kommt...


----------



## Spassbremse (5. Dezember 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> [...] aber gleich ein ganzer Überschlag?! ^^



Oh, Busse können sich sogar sehr leicht überschlagen, allerdings über die Längsachse, so ein Mehrfachsalto über die Querachse... 

Zum Trailer: Beeindruckt mich jetzt null. Die FX wirken tatsächlich erstaunlich billig und altbacken. Der Film ist jetzt keine Crowdfunding-Geschichte, oder?


----------



## Exar-K (5. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin da noch etwas verhalten, der Trailer hat mich nicht sonderlich beeindruckt.
Warten wir mal ab. Langsam wäre es ja mal an der Zeit, dass ein Film kommt, der T2 als besten Actionstreifen überflügelt.
T5 wird es nach diesem Trailer aber mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht sein.


----------



## Xivanon (5. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab den Trailer nach 90 Sekunden abgebrochen, weil ich das Gefühl hatte, bereits (mal wieder) schon den ganzen Film gesehen zu haben. Und sonderlich angesprochen hat er mich jetzt auch nicht, offensichtlich. Zugegeben, ich bin auch kein all zu großer Terminator-Fan.


----------



## stockduck (5. Dezember 2014)

@ Liebes PCG-Team

Seit wann werden bei euch videos automatisch abgespielt? Konkret nervt es dann echt, dass die werbung nicht stoppbar ist (sondern nur mutebar). :/

Danke


----------



## HanFred (5. Dezember 2014)

Meh. _Vielleicht_ guck ich ihn irgendwann auf Netflix. Reizt mich aber null.


----------



## Svatlas (5. Dezember 2014)

Dafür muss man nicht wirklich ins Kino gehen. Da leihe ich mir alle alten Filme nochmal aus und spar noch Geld  Ein Film der aus allen alten Teilen zusammen gebastelt wurde. Die ganzen Szenen wurden doch 1 zu 1 gekopiert und nur neue Schauspieler eingesetzt. Wie in allen anderen neuen Schwarzenegger Filmen steht er zu 90% eh nur statisch rum und macht nix. Seine Jahre sind gezählt. Irgendwann sollte auch er mal aufhören. Er sollte sich seine Karriere nicht mit 0815 Remakes verhauen, dafür war er einfach zu gut in der Vergangenheit. Interesse gleich 0%. Sry Arni!


----------



## Wut-Gamer (5. Dezember 2014)

Nun ja, nach dem zweiten, spätestens dritten Teil war die Geschichte eigentlich erzählt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Dezember 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Oh, Busse können sich sogar sehr leicht überschlagen, allerdings über die Längsachse, so ein Mehrfachsalto über die Querachse...


Genau das meinte ich ja. Seitlich jederzeit, aber *diese* Form von "Purzelbaum" ist dann doch too much. ^^


----------



## Van83 (5. Dezember 2014)

Mittlerweile muß heutzutage jeder Actionfilm Teenies beinhalten.


----------



## Gast20180705 (5. Dezember 2014)

Van83 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile muß heutzutage jeder Actionfilm Teenies beinhalten.



Welche Teenies? Emilia Clarke ist mit 27 die jüngste des Main-Casts.


----------



## Van83 (5. Dezember 2014)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Welche Teenies? Emilia Clarke ist mit 27 die jüngste des Main-Casts.



Meinst du die die aussieht als wäre sie aus Twillight ? Weil da ist ja noch eine aus dem Kiddie-Cast.


----------



## Odin333 (5. Dezember 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Nun ja, nach dem zweiten, spätestens dritten Teil war die Geschichte eigentlich erzählt.


Eben. Was danach passiert ist und wie die Geschichte ausgeht interessiert eh niemanden...


----------



## Malifurion (6. Dezember 2014)

Is ja noch schlimmer als der Star Wars Teaser.


----------



## Rachlust (6. Dezember 2014)

Darfst dir gern wenn wir ins Kino gehen Rosamunde Pilcher Directors Cut reinziehen


----------



## MadFox80 (11. Dezember 2014)

Sieht fuer mich nach T2 2.0 aus, aber eher als ein maessiger Abklatsch - Faellt den wirklich nix mehr ein? Wird denn alles nur noch aufgerollt und ausgelutscht von damals?


----------



## Chyio (17. Dezember 2014)

von was bitte schön ein abklatsch? skynet schickt einen terminator zurück vor den ersten teil und von da an nimmt die geschichte eine neue wendung. darüber bin ich ganz froh nachdem sie den 4 teil total verbockt haben... aber am anfang des films sieht man ja auch schön das teil 5 direkt an teil 3 anknüpft nachdem skynet die atombomben gestartet hatte. ich freu mich jedenfalls auf die neue trilogie denn d.h arnie nochmal in voller action zu sehen


----------



## Chyio (17. Dezember 2014)

man kanns halt nicht jedem recht machen . das einzig schhlechte im star wars teaser war das kreuzlaserschwert... aber die bösewichte haben ja nunmal mal andere waffe siehe episode 1 ala darth maul.


----------

